# Spray Bar Quesiton



## Tom H. (Oct 29, 2015)

At the moment I have a 75 gallon tank with six juvenile caribe's. I'm using an FX6 for filtration. I am going to be upgrading to a 150 gallon tank in the near future. I'm interesting in using a spray bar with my filter to create more surface agitation. Is there a spray bar that some of you would recommend? Does the size matter? Keep in mind this will ultimately be used in the 150 gallon tank. Thank you.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I made my own out of PVC... or modify the one that came with your canister. You can spray it black with Krylon Fusion paint when you are done.

Fairly simple to do, I just adjusted it to keep the noise down and still provide good surface agitation.


----------



## Tom H. (Oct 29, 2015)

Ægir said:


> I made my own out of PVC... or modify the one that came with your canister. You can spray it black with Krylon Fusion paint when you are done.
> 
> Fairly simple to do, I just adjusted it to keep the noise down and still provide good surface agitation.


Thank you for the info. That sounds like a good idea to make my own.


----------

